# رموز أنواع الحديد



## Machinery_Engr (24 فبراير 2007)

أرجو أن أحصل على ... موقع على الإنترنت ... أستطيع من خلاله التعرف على أرقام ورموز الحديد المتعارف عليه ... عالميا أو تجاريا ... والذي يمكن من خلاله الإستطاعة في إختيار الحديد المناسب إستعماله ... مثلا في تصنيع ... قوالب - مسننات - محاور ( عمود نقل حركة ) ... إلخ .

وكذلك أنواع المعادن الغير حديدية ... النحاس - الألمنيوم - التوج ... وإستعمالاته

ولكم منا الشكر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا أخي سيتم نقل طلبك الى القسم المخصص وستجد الجواب ان شاء الله

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15608


----------

